# My first DTG!



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

I got the machine almost a month ago. The brand is called "Fukutomi". The dealer is in Singapore but the machine made in korea. I think it's the same as this machine http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t47470.html

the experience is so far so good. just got some minor problems (some software errors, some printer errors, some nozzle check problems)

As people said, there is a learning curve. I've been printing a lot of sample t-shirts. Printing on white or light colored shirts is pretty straightforward, however, printing on black or dark t-shirts can consume more of your time. However, I didn't think that I would have to use pretreatment this much to get a good quality white printing though.

Anyways, i'm happy with the machine and I hope i'll get the most from it to my business!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to hear things are looking up the more you learn  There are a couple of past threads about this machine, but have not really seen to much feedback. I think its because they are not US based that their seem to be fewer of them in the field. Thanks for taking pics, it looks like you are getting nice prints.

Do you know what kind of inks it uses? Also if I remember correctly about this machine, it has some outside component that is supposed to do some kind of cleaning. Does yours have this and if so can you explain what it does? Sorry for so many questions haha, I find it interesting.


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks BobbieLee! I'd been reading a lot of your posts before making the decision. It took a long time to make a decision because it's quite a big investment for me. And there are not many choices in my area. People on this side of the world seem not to be so excited as much as on your side. 

I've been printing basically on 100% cotton t-shirts. I'll try to print on other things like jeans, baby bibs, towels. I ever tried printing on jeans once but got a bad result. not sure that I might not put enough pretreatment on jeans and when printed white ink on it, the white ink didn't look vibrant.

For the ink, it said textile pigment ink. I asked the tech support, he said it's Dupont. I have a document which has a lot of information of the ink. I'll get back to you more on this.

Not sure if you've already got this brochure, but if you see on the back of the printer, there's an, what they called, external cleaning device. Basically, it's for manual capping station cleaning. I'll have to squeeze a little pump and the cleaning liquid will be poured into the capping station. Then I'll have to press the spring stick, it will suck the waste cleaning liquid into the waste bottle. The printer also has auto preset cleaing cycle which I can set how long the printer will do the head cleaing automatically. The range is 1, 2, 3, and 4 hours. That's basically all about it.

I'll keep updating more of what I'll be doing. Have a good day!


----------



## FranklinG (Mar 23, 2009)

how much did this machine of fukutomi cost you? and shipping?

Thanks.

Franklin


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

It cost me 15,995 USD which included the printer, CMYK inks 100 mL each, white ink 500 mL, pretreatment 500 mL, cleaning liquid 500 mL.

The shipping and handling is 330 USD.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Those look really good. A lot better than our first attempts LOL The white tees are really vibrant. Do you use a pretreatment on the white shirts too?


----------



## Sova (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice to meet you. And the approximate cost of a run (for a t-shirt like you uploaded), have yu tried to figure our already?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking prints.


----------



## addictshirts (May 27, 2010)

I want to buy my own DTG printer also, Im here in Singapore also. I canot access your attached images. How can I see the smaple prints?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

helix-2000 said:


> Nice looking prints.


Agreed.....very nice looking prints, please keep us informed on your experiences with the printer both good and bad.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

helix-2000 said:


> Nice looking prints.


Nice stolen Skull Image. Where's the Flexi-Jet logo?


----------



## laidesign (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! Do you use 100% cotton? Where do you get your plain tshirts? Need some help on plain tshirts.


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

I have no idea that's a stolen image. It's from the printer company. When the printer was first set up, the tech guy used the image for testing and printing samples.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

At least the manufacturer seems to have a sense of humour calling the machine *"Fukutomi". *


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You're sure its made in Korea ? I've seen identical machines here in Europe (but in different body color ), but they were used to print solvent inks. They were manufactured in China and cost about 9 000 - 11 000 USD.


----------



## Ccorliss (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you done a wash test


----------



## theera.bps (Jun 9, 2010)

Great and Nice your T-shirt, 

I just found your factory for DTG printing in Thailand,

I also found a lot of that machine from China and Korea, It is not costly for modification machine from Epson Printer. Pls. Take care the white ink clogging with your print hand. You could having more maintenance with your machine daily, If you having any problem with your printer you can contact with me to consult and give more an information with DOG printer,


----------



## nynjah (Jul 14, 2007)

i would expect wash test to good a long as they were dried sufficently.


----------



## theera.bps (Jun 9, 2010)

This issue is the ink property that it can stick on the fiber after Heat Fix. All other of the DTG is having the testing result from his own lab. You can ask with your supplier to see this testing result from Lab.


----------



## AndyPopeye (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Duca,

I been looking place for printing DTG, did your business based on Singapore?


----------



## Andrea5774 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Duca


You know of any other supplier in Singapore bedside Fukutomi? 
They do not carry the model you mention anymore.


----------



## ivertan00 (Apr 6, 2015)

You can consider Bajujet from Malaysia.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

ivertan00 said:


> You can consider Bajujet from Malaysia.



Couldn't find a price anywhere.


----------



## ivertan00 (Apr 6, 2015)

can call and check , google Hongjet technology


----------



## Printing stuff (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey anyone still active on this forum?? I’m looking for any information or websites or numbers or any sign of life about the FUKUTOMI DG300i maybe a company that sells replacement parts or if has completely gone obsolete. Cheers


----------

